# 2009 Casio Pictures 3 Models - Mini Reviews



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

SGW-100 SGW-200 MV-M200

I believe these are 2009 models, new anyway. I have previously posted the SGW-100, some great pics of it and will add the only pic of it I have to keep the set together.

Now will prob take these back thanks to our local generous retail policy of hey you can return it!

First the SGW-100 , SGW100. Nice model, large enough, features are there. Lume lights the numbers only not a huge fan of that. I find while its extremely large and easy to read I find the contrast of the numbers in daylight needs to be higher, my only pitfall against it. Retail is $79 Canadian but retailers like the Bay, Zellers you just look for the 25% off, down to $60CAD! Compass, temp and stuff.










Next the SGW-200 , SGW200. Its a track watch or runners watch etc. in that it has a sensor that tracks movement, lap etc. An extremely bright display the pic below that is bright is not with lume on that is just catching a bit of natural light. Contrast is darker than the above piece. To me it just looks like its missing something or feels that way on wrist. Only thing that turns me off is all the ridges on the lugs and straps looks out of place. Comfy piece though. Dunno on wrist I keep looking at it, despite its size I keep thinking its a womans watch, actually it could be. Nice piece. Pricing right now is same as above $79 Canadian less 25%, down to $60CAD.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Next the MV-M200 , MVM200 multiband. This was catches my eye. Its very large, it should be one of the large G's, on wrist its larger than say the Mudman 9000. Easy to read, date is a bit small but time is large. This piece is not only large but heavy, its resin and stainless steel. It wears large and yet the integrated strap and case it so well contoured feels excellent on the wrist. Now one error, I checked Casios web site and this is listed as LED lighting, it is in fact a nice full EL in blue not LED, nice! this guy has wrist wow and just feels great and a winner at its price point although very very basic features single alarm etc but is Waveceptor. Retails right now at $59 Canadian less 25%, down to $45CAD


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Some new and pretty cool pieces. Of the 3 in the release picture I show here the MV-M200 is the top pick by me. I may keep the last one above kind of like it for the price point. So on the SGW-100 & SGW-200 digits light and the display a little like a reverse lighting, the last piece full EL display lighting as we love, well I love!

This though is the fav of my newest and does not leave the wrist much! Pics in my Mudman 9000 thread!










..................


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

While the Waveceptor is feature basic it really is a nice watch. One other neat part of its features I fogot to mention you can set the date as day/month/yr or month/day/yr, and other little things. Blows away the competition in its price range. Its curves and solidness I cannot relay in the pics. If you put G-Shock on its badging you would never know its more solid than some G-Shocks I own including the Mudman mind you the Mudman has screwed lug pins etc and removable parts etc and is a G-Shock of course


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Cant beat it for a daily wearer, great watch.

D.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They are cool a bit 

Pretty large chunky pieces actually


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I like all 4....thanks for the reviews.

Here are 4 of mine. All get regular wrist time.


----------

